# I hate waiting!!!!!



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to be a pain but today I'm going through a rough patch.  Our initial consultation is on 9th November, which is only 3 weeks away, but OMG I can't take the waiting any longer!!!!!!        

Sorry to moan & whinge but here is the only place I can get this out.  I sometimes think that when I mention it in work people just think I'm weird or something.   

Have tried to concentrate on work/doing overtime/etc but nothing works - any suggestions?     

I have even tried contacting the hospital to see if there are any cancellations but there aren't any.  For some reason we are meant to wait until November!!! Aaaaaaaaargh!!!

Again - sorry about the moan


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi steph

 hope time starts to go faster for you, the waiting is a pain in the  

are you a member of the chitter chatters because a lot of us are waiting on there and i know you would be welcome to join us, then we can all go mad waiting together   

luv pam xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HI Steph

I sometimes think my life is just one whole big waiting game.  We wait for af to start so we can start tx, we then wait for certain days to take our tabs or injections, we then wait for scans to let us know how our follies are doing, then we wait for more jabs and then our basting .... then another hellish 2ww and then when we get the BFN it all starts all over again.  WOuldn't it be nice to wake up one day and not have to bother about all that and not know exactly what day of your cycle you are on and actually not really care about it!

We can but cream!!

Love

K xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

OOOOPS   THat should have said dream!!!!

See, I was sooooo angry   at the thought of all that waiting that my spelling went completely to pot!  

K xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Huh  I'm sure I just posted in here 
Weird


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

What more can I say?  You're heroes - every one!!!


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Steph

I know exactly how you feel. I have been patiently waiting for months and months for various appointments to come and go. My consultants appointment is tonight at 6.40 pm. I will finally find out when i can start treatment. For some reason i have found waiting for this one the hardest ever. I was up at six o clock this morning because i couldn't wait any longer and with only a few hours to go i still can't wait!!!!  

I am really excited to find out our dates but i know that when i get home tonight i will have to start waiting again, this time for my treatment date to arrive    

Lots of luck on the 9th!!

FLH x x


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Good luck for tonight!!!!     

Let me know how you get on.  I have to agree, for all the appointments I've been waiting for this has been the worst - weird isn't it??  

Good Luck xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks steph

I am back on here again already! I am trying to fill my day but keep looking at the message board for last minute questions  

I am off to walk the dog now but i will be back on later and will let you know what happened.

7 hours and 40 minutes to go!

FLH x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey girls

i hate waiting too!!!! grrrrrr lo

we are waiting to find out when we can start our iui! its our first go and i dont know how much longer i can wait!

good luck for your app

take care

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi steph,

I have posted to you before. Dh and I have been to Plymouth and have seen the same consultant as you. We are now waiting (again!!!!) for a second opinion. We are waiting for a consultation to arrange SSR (surgical sperm retrieval) to see if DH has any  . He does not produce any on SA.

Our appointment is on Nov 9 th too!!!!!!!

I feel like Im going round the twist  with all this not knowing. I have taken heaps of days off sick from work due to being stresses out. I cannot think of anything else at the moment. We just want to know if we will one day be able to progress onto ICSI.

Good luck on the 9th.

Lol

Mae


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Mae

What time is your appointment on the 9th?  Ours is at  13.30.  Wouldn't it be really weird if the appointments were at the same time!!!   

xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Steph,

We are going to Bristol for the second opinion on the 9th. In the meantime, we are still waiting for an appointment for the biopsy at derriford. We thought that we would keep our options open until we have seen Bristol. That way we can make an informed decision as to whic clinic we opt for.

When we saw Dr Acharya, he didnt hold out much hope of findig any sperm on biopsy. (despite my DH hormones, chromosomes etc all coming back perfectly normal). My friend however has just given birth to a baby girl after having IVF t Derriford under Dr Ach.

Oh, by the way, our app is at 2pm. How weird is that!!!!!!!!!!

You must keep in touch and let me know how it goes,

Lol

Mae


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Are you up for the meeting on 13th Nov (possibley?) 

I suggested the Jack Rabbit, just off Derriford roundabout, as everyone seems to know where Derriford is:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14628.30.html

xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

i think we all go mad waiting....

took me months for initial consultation, then 3 months to get hsg test...... now when i phoned to ask when i go back for follow up consultation for hsg i have to wait until end of January (they call that a follow up all i can say is   )
but we wait, we get angry, we get upset, and we go bloody stark raving mad......
while everyone around us carries on there normal lives.......
oh well only 3 months to go 
good luck all
petra


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

You sometimes wonder if the hospitals/doctors really know what we go through when we are told the length of time we have to wait.  You'd think that they could give us suggestions on how to not calendar-watch!!  

Have you tried calling for a cancellation?  I tried that, but unfortunately there were none.  

Take it easy missy   
xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

believe me our consultant knows i am angry, but the secretary promised to get my notes and put them in from consultant and make him write to us confirming where we go from here....
will believe it when i see it in black and white, they are always busy there and there is no chance of a cancellation i dont think anyone dare cancel lol
not to worry will just get on with something else for the time being
all the best petra


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thumper- what consultant are you under as I notice that you are at Derriford too!!  Is it just this clinic that is on "Go slow" time, or is it the general thing??

I hope you dont mind me asking Thumper and Steph, but do you both pay for treatment, or get it on NHS?  Its just that I think if you are like me and have to pay, then why do we have to wait so long. I thought that by going private, it shortens the wait!!!!!!!!!   

Right, have got that frustration out of the way and now plan to have a chilled (whats that?) weekend

Lol

Mae


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry mae,
unfortuanetly at the moment all tests for me are nhs....
tx will be funded as no nhs here. d/f had to have his swimmers tested private, took 4 months for appt and we are still waiting 1 month later for results so i think pay or nhs you just get to wait at the moment   

good luck maybe your clinic different
all the best pet


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

We have to pay unfortunately    Ho hum, never mind!

It does feel unfair that we have to wait when we are paying.  If I lived in Derby with my relatives we would probably get it for free!!   

So much for living in the south west

xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi mae,
sorry we are seeing Dr Acharya, when we finally do see him. so far i have seen dr micheal who to be honest i could not understand and i dont have a strong cornish accent although i have an accent he had to keep asking me to repeat myself too.........
really hard consultation, tried to tell him that i had ivf previously and show him the notes from sheffield but he wasnt really that interested....
our gp refferred us to derriford for ivf and gynae probs, 2 seperate refferals as of yet i am waiting because dr Acharya is supposed to be seeing us for both.
we are still waitting for the results of d/f swimmers, he kicked off major over the phone with them the other day as we have heard nothing in 5 weeks and were told 4 weeks max to get results... wouldnt mind but we had to pay for the test and we are still waiting, the answer we got was there is only 1 embryologist at the moment and no secretary in that dept so she has to type the results herself (ok not my problem) ( they could always employ me i can do secretarial work what do you think!!!)
so all in all at the moment we are at a loose end waiting for letters and apptmts... going out of my mind
i know we will get there in the end and now we have one tube working we are hoping even more for the miracle we have longed for......
be good take care 
petra


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Thumper,

We are under Dr Acharya at the Nuffield but if we move to ICSI we will transfer with him across the road to Derriford, Ocean Suite.

I have just got cross on the phone to his secretary today. We last saw DR Ach 6 wks ago and we asked him to do a biopsy on DH. He wasnt keen but relented in the end. In the meantime he was actioning for a CF test to be done on DH bloods. (apparently they keep a sample of his blood to test as and when). The test should have been back within a wk but when I called yesterday, he hadnt actioned it. After getting upset with his secretary, it was done urgently and results today. (was fine). they can do it when they want to!! She then went onto say that the nexxt step would be SSR which we knew and thought was going ahead. She said that she would put us forward but because we have just missed out on Nov slot, it will be Jan now!!  We too, were told that it was due to only one embyologist and they may be busy doing something else at the time!!!!!!!!!If only he had done what he'd promised originally, all would be happening. Instead we have to wait longer just to see if DH has sperm or not!! Im so upset. DR ach is soooo busy that the length of wait for any treatment or app is so very long. He seemed really negative when we saw him last too, which surprised us as DH ersults were all very good.
We are now off to Bristol for a 2nd opinion on the 9th. Apparently the wait for treatment is short there. I cant stand this limbo much more. If only we knew whether DH had sperm or not, we could get on with the rest of our lives.

Sorry to rant!!! 

Hope they get their act together soon for you.

Lol

Mae


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi mae 
good luck at bristol let us know what it is like there?
we hope they hurry up too
all the best petra


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Mae & Thumper  

Not sure if you know the answer to this question - when we have our consultation in November (where they take us through what is going to happen) do you think it will be Dr. Ach?  Or is it someone else on his team? 

Mae - if you go through with the treatment at Bristol will it still cost the same as Derriford?  Did you get your GP to refer you?  I can't remember    I'm kinda wondering whether to go elsewhere if things at Derriford go wonky!!  

Hope you have a good day!!

xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi steph, 
we saw dr micheal, we have yet to see dr ach!!
So dont be suprised if you dont see dr ach first, exeter also do ivf nuffield.  i went there on egg share and didnt have a good outcome, found dr west a bit short and abrubt and had trouble at e/c so not going there again.
all the best
petra


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

To be perfectly honest - I'm kinda hoping that we don't have to see Dr. Ach - what with past experiences with him.

The time that we saw Dr. 'Poirot' he was really lovely to us.  Do you have any idea how many others on the Suite deal with consultations?

xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Thumper and Steph 

Im feeling alot calmer today!!!!   (Phew!!!)

Steph, we have only ever seen Dr Acharya at the Nuffield. He works there one day a week!
As for Bristol.....AT plymouth it will cost £2500 for SSR and will involve an overnight stay at the Nuffield. Bristol are charging £995 and will be done on a day patient basis. Regardless of price, we really wanted to have it on a day care basis. We had to get our GP to refer us too and have needed to have so many more tests done before our first consultation whereas Plymouth were happy with just a SA and THEN arranged tests after consultation.

Thumper - your experience at Exeter sounds like mine with Dr ach!! I have found him very softly spoken but very ubrupt! (if that makes sense!!)
I have to say though...my friend was under Dr Ach for 7 yrs and thought he was wonderful. She didnt always see him and quite often saw his 'crew'. She has just given birth to a baby girl!! 

Anyway, hope you are both well today,

Lol

Mae


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello you two!!

Are you coming along to the gathering     on the 13th Nov (I think that's the date - I can't remember!!   

It would be really lovely to put faces to names   

xx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Can I join in?

I too am going mad as I have to wait until 20 November 04 for my DH to have his Sperm Retrieval.

I am kinda feeling split at the moment as half of me cant wait for the day to arrive and the other half is cowering in a corner dreading the day arriving.     

I know I am not making any sense but I feel like I am going mad at the moment. 

Lol

Fin


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi all,
course you can join fin,
well we are still waiting for our so called letters from derriford, prob turn up right b4 our consultation in january.
god i hate waiting!!!!!!!!!!!
it wont take for dr ach to be 2 abrupt with me because i havent got patience for that.......  
not sure now whether they will say ivf or icsi
so really in a tiz quietly
good luck all
petra
xx


----------

